# how much longer on her? *pooch pics*



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm about 99% sure she's bred, and her breeder's about 99% sure she's due soon. Since I couldn't tell you one way or the other, would the pictures actually be able to confirm pregnancy? She's refilling the side I milked out last week, after it stayed empty and saggy the whole time, but I'm pretty sure it's just a slow-ish refill...
Also, she hasn't come into heat at all, and we got her on the 14th.

If she is pregnant, it'll be mini nubians (the sire's either a Nigerian or a Kinder, but either of them would have been good, show-winning bucks since that's all her breeder keeps, we just have no clue which one...)

*The nasty looking spot right below the vulva is a healing staph infection that we are actively treating with some blue stuff I already forgot the name of. Right now it is literally nothing more than a sore.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's due soon I don't think she really looks pregnant, but i'm not to good at pooch tests. The pooch test won't really tell you when exactly she's due, only if she's pregnant or not. Do you have any body pics? And when is her estimated due date?

Have you or someone been milking her? Or her udder filled a little and then you milked her? I'm confused. 

If she was dried up and is starting to bag up now DO NOT milk her. Now if she was being milked then she will refill no matter what. Also if she's not on good feed right now her udder will fill up slowly and sometimes not fill all the way. From the photos I can see a bag, but it looks more like she just hasn't dried up all the way from weaning her previous kids. I have quite a few does right now that look like that who aren't bred...some of them weaned their kids 2 months ago.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's supposed to be due in 2-3 months, but no one can say for sure.

The udder bit is that she had a very lopsided udder, I didn't figure she's close to kidding at all, and really didn't want to chance her udder staying lopsided, so I milked out one side completely, and now, about a week later, it's finally filling out a bit (she's also certainly not lacking for feed, I'm still trying to get her to drop some pounds). But yes, it was still baggy from being dried off a little over a month ago.

This is the most recent picture of her. Her belly's dropped a bit, but that may just be her getting fatter and being spoiled. She certainly hasn't gotten rounder.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh ok, when you said soon I was thinking like within a month. She could be bred then, but i'm still not seeing it in her pooch...like I said though...not very good at pooch tests. 

She looks in good weight, I wouldn't drop it any. You generally will start seeing the biggest changes in her belly during the last month and a half to 2 months so if she's 3 months away you won't be seeing much change.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

What a pretty goat!  sorry I can be of no help, but just had to comment


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm normally good with pooch's but I can't really say for sure with your pretty girl. At this point, if she is preggy and even at 2 to 3 months along, place your palm in front of her udder and push gently upward...pregnant does have a definate firm ball there, non pregnant, they don't have that firm ball.

It's difficult to describe unless you are used to feeling for "early" baby bellies, I've done it with each of my girls pregnancies and can feel a difference between them when they aren't preggy.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's got the little hard ball, and unless her guts can kick an almost perfect point out her side, one of the little bugs was kicking last week.

Now, I have had a kinder kid here before, but at least the kids were proportionate to her. This time, the kids are about the same size in a goat that's about 5 times bigger, so I've had some difficulty feeling for them (it is the left side, isn't it?). I'm gonna see if my vet doesn't have an ultrasound machine, though, and see if that can't settle when she's gonna kid once and for all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You feel for kid movement on her right side, the rumen is on the left. If you are feeling kid movement now, she's likely closer to mid 4th month.

While you have your hand on the bottom of her belly, push inward on her right side, you'll definately feel kids kick if you try feeling that way.


----------

